# Altering Fusion 360 post processors to allow mill to pause and wait for spindle to ramp up



## cs900 (Oct 2, 2018)

Also if you are using mach3, there is a setting in the spindle set-up window that will add a user defined dwell on spindle start and stop.


----------

